
The fastest sell-off ever - jeremyleach
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/23/this-was-the-fastest-30percent-stock-market-decline-ever.html
======
cjbenedikt
Waiting for Trump's tweet - usually quick off the mark to take credit...

